# Gaggia Classic Newb



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Hi all .

My first machine and getting some nice results for espresso shots.(when i get myself back to decent beans







another thread )

Questions which i have ..

How long should it take for me to make the milk for a Latte or Espresso. Because im finding the milk is getting to max temp very quick,i use a thermometer in the jug.

Also how much milk is minimum i should be using to make a latte or cappuccino, as im only making it for one. What im asking should i be using bigger quantities of milk.

Not too bad at lattes but lots of room for improvement think due to the milk getting hot very quick ,should i be going easier on side steam knob.?

Finally when i go from steam mode back to normal shot mode ..Should i purge the machine in any way as the head does emit lots of steam when i select normal shot switch.

Did get this explained to me but forgot how to cool the machine back down for espresso making.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Start off by extracting your espresso

As soon as you have completed that step then flick the Steam switch

Start by stretching the milk and adding air

Then plunge deeper

It should take you about 20-30 seconds on a Classic for 4-5 oz of milk (enough for 1 person)

Make sure you turn the knob fully on - don't use half measures ... it's either on or off

To cool the machine back down turn off the steam switch and flick the brew switch after emptying the portafilter


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

First time I have heard of anyone saying the classic steams milk too fast! Are you using the gaggia paranello? It's the Black plastic attachment on the end of the steam pipe.

What temp are you steaming the milk to?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, that's strange. My Classic usually takes about a minute and a bit to get to the right temperature with the knob fully turned.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Got Rancilio Silvia *steam wand mod.*

*
**Milks going to Green on the Thermometer 160 oF 70oC.*

*
**But i am backing the knob off not full on from start.*

*
**Will check my measurements for milk.*

*
**So flick brew switch after turning steam off..Have done that and it emits lot of steam from the head.Is this correct? Do that until no more steam?*

*
**Will also time milk prep stretching and aeration.*

*
**Oh one more thing..Whats best size for a Latte/Cappuccino cup..(im using double shot for all my latte,s cappuccinos)*

*
**Thanks all*


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

6oz cups for a latte,could go to 8 oz for a cappucino if you wanted .


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

1:15 to steam the milk for my latte this morning


----------

